# Plymouth PD



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

Anyone know if Plymouth PD will be hiring in the near future?


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

Rocco,

Get on the phone or go in person and speak with someone in the "training/recruitment" office. 
Unless it's a Plymouth PD employee on this site giving you the information, I wouldn't trust any of the information that some of the window lickers around here vomit up! IMHO


----------



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the response Sgt K. I'm always a bit leery about what info is floating around here and where it came from. I've done some digging prior to my post and actually got some solid info as to the number of open positions, but I just can't nail down a time frame, that bit of info appears to be a closely guarded secret (or they just have'nt decided yet).


----------

